# Changement intempestif de réseau WIFI (livebox)



## bhatton74 (21 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis un petit nouveau, sous IMac 2,4 Core Duo depuis 2008 (mon premier Mac ). Tout marche bien, sauf ma Livebox qui m'a planté pdt 1 mois. Depuis le changement de cette Livebox, internet remarche avec le Wifi.

Mon problème: je capte un réseau NeufBox d'un voisin (le petit cadenas n'apparaît pas) qui prend le dessus sur mon réseau Livebox lorsque je laisse mon Mac inactif qques minutes.

Comment faire pour bloquer Airport sur mon réseau perso?

Merci de votre aide.
Amicalement,
Bhatton74


----------



## Poupoulet (22 Janvier 2010)

Dans les Préférences Réseau/Avancé, quels sont tes réseaux préférés mémorisés ?
Si le réseau de la NeufBox apparait, supprime-le et tiens nous au courant.


----------



## blueberry36 (22 Janvier 2010)

J'ai le même problème. Que je sois au fin fond de la France profonde ou à Paris, il y a toujours un réseau non fermé Neuf Wifi qui apparaît dans la liste Airport. Dont un, en province, qui prend systématiquement le pas sur la Livebox et en plus change le serveur pop de mail en smtp. Il faut à chaque fois sélectionner la livebox et reconfigurer le compte mail, c'est pénible.
Comment faire pour supprimer ce réseau Neuf Wifi qui ne semble pas être celui d'un voisin? N'apparaîtra-t-il pas à nouveau à chaque démarrage?

Un ami m'a dit qu'il y en avait partout de ces réseaux Neuf, qu'il suffisait de s'identifier pour pouvoir les utiliser?


----------



## tsss (22 Janvier 2010)

Tu peux déjà aller faire le ménage dans les préférences réseau (via pref systèmes), Airport, avancé, tableau "réseaux préférés"; là tu pourra supprimer, modifier l'ordre de tes réseaux préférés . etc 



blueberry36 a dit:


> ...
> Un ami m'a dit qu'il y en avait partout de ces réseaux Neuf, qu'il suffisait de s'identifier pour pouvoir les utiliser?



Ton ami a raison, mais pour simplement s'identifier, il faut avoir des identifiants qui ne sont attribué qu'aux abonnés 9 !


----------



## bhatton74 (23 Janvier 2010)

C'est fait, je vous tiendrai au courant. Merci du coup de pouce.


----------

